# Aktuelles Mediamarkt Angebot ?!



## DerBasshammer (3. Januar 2010)

Hi @ all,

im aktuellen Prospekt ist auf der Hauptseite ein Packard Bell für 699€ drauf. 

Hat Blu Ray und eine GT240M Karte. Wollte mir morgen den Laptop kaufen. Spricht irgendwas gegen den Laptop?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Ahab (3. Januar 2010)

Nö würd ich nicht sagen. Kein schlechtes Angebot. Ich weiß nur leider nichts über die Akkulaufzeit...


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

Hab der Prospekt nicht gerade da wenn du somit die Technischen Daten hier rein stellst dann könnten dir bestimmt mehr helfen.

Vor ab kann ich nur sagen das ich nicht viel von Packard Bell, DELL und co. halte da es zu Problemen kommen kann bei Aufrüsten usw. Die haben da oft eine extra Wurst bei PC-Systemen ob es aber bei NB genauso ist weiß ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2010)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, 699 € für:



> Easynote LJ65-DT-075GE
> 4096 MB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher, 320 GB S-ATA Festplatte, Blu-ray ROM Laufwerk inkl. DVD-Multiformat-
> Brenner mit Double-Layer-Funktion, NVIDIA® GeForce® GT240M Grafikkarte mit 1024 MB DDR3 VRAM,
> 17,3" LED-Backlight Display mit einer Auflösung von 1600 x 900 Bildpunkten, 10/100 Gigabit Netzwerkanschluss
> ...


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

Habs mal raus gesucht -link-

-Cpu top
-Graka top 
-Festplatte naja wird bestimmt eine mit 5400rpm sein (langsam)
-Ram naja kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen
-10/100 Gigabit Netzwerkanschluss gute NB haben mittlerweile alle 10/100/1000 Mbits
-Bluray top

Würde sagen man muss Abwegen was man damit machen will. Vom P/L ist es ganz ok, dabei bleibt es eben ein Packard Bell.
Wenn man Finanzieren muss ist es auf jedenfall eine Überlegung wert wegen 0%


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2010)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> -10/100 *Gigabit* Netzwerkanschluss gute NB haben mittlerweile alle 10/100/1000 Mbits



Denkst Du nicht, dass sie mit *Gigabit* 1000 Mbits meinen ? Wenn nicht, grenzt es schon wieder an Besch...

Edit 1: Hab noch mal gegoogelt, sind wohl nur 10/100 Mbits, sollte aber für den Home-Gebrauch auch reichen.


----------



## aurionkratos (3. Januar 2010)

Wobei man auch abwegen sollte, wie wichtig einem solch ein Gigabit-Lananschluss ist. Für die meisten sollte für ihr DSL ein 100er ausreichen, die wenigsten schieben viele und öfter große Dinge durchs LAN.

An sich hört sich das für mich auch gar nicht mal all zu schlecht an, aber ich halte von der Firma auch nicht viel... Musst du entscheiden


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

Dann würden sie es hinschreiben!!! -Da es ja ein so tolles Angebot ist-

Auf einer Lan mit 10/100 Mbits ist es echt eine Qual beim Datenaustausch

Wie auch immer bleibt immer noch die Festplatte und der Hersteller


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Auf einer Lan mit 10/100 Mbits ist es echt eine Qual beim Datenaustausch


 das ist die frage, wie oft man auf ner LAN ist und dann auch noch "daten" austauschen "muss"...


für den preis isses o.k, aber da würde man auch was besseres bekommen mit ner AMD 4650, oder auch etwas preiswerter und schon ne 4650


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

Tja das kann uns wohl nur der Threadersteller beantworten!


----------



## DerBasshammer (4. Januar 2010)

Also normaler gebrauch soll es sein mehr nicht. 
Ein bisschen zocken wenn ich mal im Jahr auf ne Lan fahre. 

Im Prinzip wollte ich es nur haben damit ich mal wenn ich unterwegs bin meine Blu Rays angucken kann. 

habe ja nen relativ normalen PC zum Zocken :
Q9550@3,6Ghz
8GB DDR2 Ram
GTX 260 AMP!
WD Raptor 300GB
Corsair HX 520 
Asus P5Q Deluxe
alles unter einer Wakü von EK und Heatkiller

Wird wenn nur wenig gebraucht es sein denn ich verkauf meine jetzige Hardware aber dafür bekommste ja nichts mehr.


----------



## AchtBit (4. Januar 2010)

DDR3 kommt immer mehr in Mode. Laut Notebook Check bis zu 20% langsamer als GDDR3. Dafür nur halb so teuer


----------



## der Türke (4. Januar 2010)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Dann würden sie es hinschreiben!!! -Da es ja ein so tolles Angebot ist-
> 
> Auf einer Lan mit 10/100 Mbits ist es echt eine Qual beim Datenaustausch
> 
> Wie auch immer bleibt immer noch die Festplatte und der Hersteller



man kann sich ja für 10- 15€ ein besseres besorgen ist ja nicht der Weltuntergang.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> DDR3 kommt immer mehr in Mode. Laut Notebook Check bis zu 20% langsamer als GDDR3. Dafür nur halb so teuer


  20% ? das muss aber schon ein extremfall sein, das sind normalerweise schon die dimensionen DDR2 vs 3...


----------



## AchtBit (4. Januar 2010)

bis zu.. ham se geschrieben

Mich würde mal ein Test DDR3 vs GDDR3 interessieren.

Edit:

Ist nicht viel brauchbares zu finden.(für einen tech. Halbleiter wie mich  )

Technische Unterschiede:

GDDR3 und DDR3 sind völlig verschiedene Speichertechniken. Bei Wiki steht, dass GDDR3 speziell auf grafik typische Anforderungen angepasst ist.

Einen technischen Unterschied hab ich jedoch gefunden(ausser die bk. Busbreite)

GDDR3 verwendet unidirktionale Strope Signale  (RDQS, WDQS), die eine sehr kurze Latenz, zw. Lesen und Schreiben, ermöglichen.

DDR3 verwendet das, für SDRAM gängige, bidirektionale Zusatz Strope Signal (DQS) um Lesen/Schreiben Zustand zu setzten.  

Ein Vergleich, (Speicher - Bandbreite und Zugriffs - Zeiten) 512mb GDDR3 vs. 1024mb DDR3, wäre mal nett


----------

